# (18+) Where are the vixens at?



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 21, 2020)

I got to find someone to private RP with.


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 26, 2020)

LMGTFY


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 26, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> LMGTFY


That's it!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm a femboi fox. So, I'm sorta a vixen.


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 26, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm a femboi fox. So, I'm sorta a vixen.


Do you have p? Tits is pretty good


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 26, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> Do you have p? Tits is pretty good


P?


----------



## Raever (Mar 26, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> P?



Can't tell if they mean Female genitals or Male genitals... >_>


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 26, 2020)

Raever said:


> Can't tell if they mean Female genitals or Male genitals... >_>



it could be a 『P-BRANE』!

A p-brane sweeps out a (p+1)-dimensional volume in spacetime called its worldvolume. Physicists often study fields analogous to the electromagnetic field, which live on the worldvolume of a brane.

OwO


----------



## PercyD (Mar 26, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> it could be a 『P-BRANE』!
> 
> A p-brane sweeps out a (p+1)-dimensional volume in spacetime called its worldvolume. Physicists often study fields analogous to the electromagnetic field, which live on the worldvolume of a brane.
> 
> OwO


This is nerdy.

_Talk nerdy to me-_


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 26, 2020)

PercyD said:


> This is nerdy.
> 
> _Talk nerdy to me-_



if we put our quarks together in the right amounts of up and down, you'll get a hadron

... i'll see myself out


----------



## PercyD (Mar 26, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> if we put our quarks together in the right amounts of up and down, you'll get a hadron
> 
> ... i'll see myself out


Ohohohohoho-


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 26, 2020)

Raever said:


> Can't tell if they mean Female genitals or Male genitals... >_>


(Sigh) Girly parts


----------



## Raever (Mar 26, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> (Sigh) Girly parts



That is a lot more descriptive than just typing a single letter. ;3


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 26, 2020)

This thread is so awkward, it's sort of endearing.


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 26, 2020)

Keep the playtime private


----------



## Raever (Mar 26, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> This thread is so awkward, it's sort of endearing.



Oh thank god I'm not the only one who thought that. XD


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 26, 2020)

No bans please


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 26, 2020)

Raever said:


> Oh thank god I'm not the only one who thought that. XD


I am seriously horny and angry


----------



## Raever (Mar 26, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> I am seriously horny and angry



This sounds like a job for pornhub my dude. Well, the horny part.


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 26, 2020)

Raever said:


> This sounds like a job for pornhub my dude. Well, the horny part.


Pornhub is bad because of no furry


----------



## Raever (Mar 26, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> Pornhub is bad because of no furry



Pornhub has a lot of furry stuff on it. :/


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 26, 2020)

Raever said:


> Pornhub has a lot of furry stuff on it. :/


There are ads of disgusting humans


----------



## Raever (Mar 26, 2020)

Fluffyfox............. said:


> There are ads of disgusting humans



I worry for you, bro.


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 26, 2020)

someone get this fox a
d r i n c c​for his unquenchable
t h i r s t​


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 26, 2020)

Hello?


----------



## Raever (Mar 26, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> someone get this fox a
> d r i n c c​for his unquenchable
> t h i r s t​



I think he got banned. XD
Or he just deleted every single post.


----------



## Jestwinged (Mar 26, 2020)

Sweet mother of God


----------



## corntoznex (Mar 26, 2020)

Raever said:


> I think he got banned. XD
> Or he just deleted every single post.


Or couldn’t be bothered to answer lel


----------



## Tyno (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 26, 2020)

Raever said:


> Can't tell if they mean Female genitals or Male genitals... >_>


Male. I'm a flat-chested girl with a cock.


----------



## corntoznex (Mar 26, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Male. I'm a flat-chested girl with a cock.


I don’t think that counts in OP’s books


----------



## Raever (Mar 26, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Male. I'm a flat-chested girl with a cock.



I'll take three! 
Lol jk


----------



## Raever (Mar 26, 2020)

corntoznex said:


> Or couldn’t be bothered to answer lel



No I mean all his posts in the thread dissapeared, and the quotes of his in my posts were removed as well --- and I didn't remove those. So I thought a staff member did. 

Edit: Nevermind my mobile was spazzing lol


----------



## BayoDino (Mar 27, 2020)

Google `yiff`


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 27, 2020)

It's mildly amusing that these socially inept 'fuck me' threads are becoming a weekly fixture. 

The net made alot of things easier, but you're still gonna have talk a bit to people you're interested in if you want your 'cummies'. Not to be the bearer of bad news here.


----------



## Raever (Mar 27, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> It's mildly amusing that these socially inept 'fuck me' threads are becoming a weekly fixture.



Unfortunately for us, there are a lot of kids (and adults with immature minds) with nothing better to do than beg for sex and hunt for attention. Luckily for us, I don't think it's as many people as it looks like. I think that a few people might just be using multiple accounts so that when they get embarrassed or called out they don't have to outright leave...but that's just a theory - a gaaaaaame theory! 

(Ahem)


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 27, 2020)

Raever said:


> Unfortunately for us, there are a lot of kids (and adults with immature minds) with nothing better to do than beg for sex and hunt for attention. Luckily for us, I don't think it's as many people as it looks like. I think that a few people might just be using multiple accounts so that when they get embarrassed or called out they don't have to outright leave...but that's just a theory - a gaaaaaame theory!
> 
> (Ahem)


Maybe, though it might just be people creating accounts on here just for the sake of finding erp, going by some of their posting history. Couldn't be too sure tho! I suppose I wouldn't even mind the post a much, if it was more than just 'gib sex plz'.

No offense to you Fluffyfox, of course. Just rather on the nose with that stuff.


----------



## Raever (Mar 27, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Maybe, though it might just be people creating accounts on here just for the sake of finding erp, going by some of their posting history. Couldn't be too sure tho! I suppose I wouldn't even mind the post a much, if it was more than just 'gib sex plz'.



I'm just surprised they choose to post over messaging random members, or joining a dedicated discord server that welcomes such behaviors. A thread seems like the least effective method somehow...


----------



## Jestwinged (Mar 27, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> these socially inept 'fuck me'



Sounds like me IRL when trying to hit on someone


----------

